# Looking for some feedback on Ritchey BreakAway Ti



## hotshot (Apr 18, 2008)

I am looking into getting one of these bikes for the road. My local dealer doesnt have one to test ride...so has anyone ridden one to give some feedback. How does it handle? Does it flex? How does it ride? Any problems with it..

Thanks..


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I have heard, and only heard, that they have some flex to them. I have read several user reviews and I am pretty sure that there was an thread here some time in past. Might try searching here or the Serotta forum ( http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2106 ).

I was trying to make the same decision and elected to go with an S&S coupled frame instead, because they are pretty much known not to have any flex associated with the coupling method. And as it turned out, mine didn't.

Considering that the Ti version of the Ritchey is $2995 (frame) on line, (how much is your LBS asking?) you could easily go for a coupled bike from Co-Motion like their Espresso or Americano and save enough on the frame to buy the parts. http://www.co-motion.com/

Also, in this price range pure custom is also a choice. Check this thread for one by Carl Strong. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=131399


----------

